

Feature Suggestion: YC Comment Forwarding - awolf

Is there a web service for blog owners to access hacker news comments about their own articles? If not, there should be.<p>More often than not there are few comments on the actual blog post and a very active thread on hacker news. I feel that if we find a blog author's content engaging enough to talk about- it should at least make its way to the author's site.
======
frossie
That's one way of looking it. The other is: When a link is posted in HN to
someone's blogs, why do people navigate back here to comment and not at the
web page they were already at? I think there are some good reasons for that,
including not wanting to be too critical in somebody's personal expression
space, and also because at HN there is a commonly understood standard of
discourse, whereas each blog has (or lacks) their own.

~~~
awolf
I agree about the commonly understood standards of discourse. With that in
mind, it would be left up to the blog author to "opt in" by deciding to
routinely grab their hacker news comments and integrate them into their own.

The comments are one of the best parts of HN and I think there must be few
blogs that would want (and deserve) these discussions to be included with
their original posts.

